# God is good all the time!



## 1988USMC (Sep 30, 2015)

I want to thank and praise the good Lord for loving and forgiving me. I by no means deserve it, and I know I can't earn it! He took a broken, lost, and unworthy young man and completely changed him. He blessed me with the best wife a man could ask for, she has been much more forgiving than she should have had to. Tomorrow we celebrate 21 years together. Man time flies when you are having fun. I also want to thank him for my daughter, she has been a blessing beyond compare and has inspired me to always strive for His glory in all that I do. Thank you Lord for sending your Son to die on the cross in my place, thank you for raising Him on the 3rd day and giving me and all that believe eternal life through Your Son Jesus Christ!
I don't know why, but it just felt right to post this this morning. Maybe someone out there needs to read it.
I would love to here praise reports from others that feel that they would like to share.
Semper Fidelis, always faithful to God, Corps, Family and Country.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2015)

All the time God is good
Happy anniversery


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2015)

Good Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1988USMC (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy 240th to all my fellow Marines!

Semper Fidelis


----------



## RNC (Nov 10, 2015)

Great post !

Glory to God !

Thank you Jesus !

May the Lord continually bless you brother


----------



## clayservant (Nov 10, 2015)

God bless you Brother. God is good all the time, and all the time God is good.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2015)

Amen


----------



## 1988USMC (Nov 18, 2015)

We've been holding revival this week at church. Bro. John Reed has been preaching. He has really challenged all of us with the word of God.
So far we have seen at least 12 salvation's and 5 or more re-dedications.
Yep fella's GOD is GOOD!


----------



## RNC (Nov 18, 2015)

1988USMC said:


> We've been holding revival this week at church. Bro. John Reed has been preaching. He has really challenged all of us with the word of God.
> So far we have seen at least 12 salvation's and 5 or more re-dedications.
> Yep fella's GOD is GOOD!


 Thats awesome to hear !!!

Glory to God !!!


----------



## 1988USMC (Nov 19, 2015)

Praise God for another great night at Shiloh Baptist Church, we had at least 12 salvation's and at least 3 rededications. A couple were really great suprises. When the Holy Spirit is working, there is no telling what will happen. All I know is that He is still in the saving business. If you don't know Him as Lord, I know the Lord would be more than happy to help you with your problem! I can't wait to see how the Lord continues to work at Shiloh.

" God demonstrates His love towards us, in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us."  Romans 5:8


----------



## 1988USMC (Nov 19, 2015)

*Praise God*

Forgot to mention the many baptisms we had as well throughout the week.

God is good!


----------



## RNC (Nov 19, 2015)

1988USMC said:


> Praise God for another great night at Shiloh Baptist Church, we had at least 12 salvation's and at least 3 rededications. A couple were really great suprises. When the Holy Spirit is working, there is no telling what will happen. All I know is that He is still in the saving business. If you don't know Him as Lord, I know the Lord would be more than happy to help you with your problem! I can't wait to see how the Lord continues to work at Shiloh.
> 
> " God demonstrates His love towards us, in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us."  Romans 5:8


----------



## 1988USMC (Nov 25, 2015)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Take time over the next few days to really think about everything you have, thank God for our freedom and those who sacrifice and die to protect it. If you are a son or daughter of God, thank Him for your salvation. If you are not, then fix it tonight, today IS the day of your salvation!

God bless you all. Semper Fidelis!


----------



## speedcop (Nov 25, 2015)

I thank my Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ for the wonderful journey in this life, my family,my friends, and all the wonderful experiences He has allowed me to have.


----------

